# النسخ الاصلية للانجيل



## شاهير (30 أبريل 2011)

السلام والنعمة
اخواتي الاحباء هل النسخ الاصليه للانجيل موجوده ؟

اين ومتي تم تحديد نسخ الانجيل المعترف بها متي ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا ؟ 
ولكم جزيل الشكر[/FONT]


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (30 أبريل 2011)

*



			هل النسخ الاصليه للانجيل موجوده ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*لا مش موجودة  قد تكون فقدت لاي سبب من الاسباب
ولكن يوجد عندنا نسخ كتير  منها *

*



			اين ومتي تم تحديد نسخ الانجيل المعترف بها متي ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*منذ اول لحظة لكتابه الاناجيل من القرن الاول الميلادي*


----------



## Rosetta (30 أبريل 2011)

*النسخ الأصلية غير موجودة فأنت تتكلم عن حوالي ألفي عام مضت على كتابتها ولكن هناك مخطوطات للكتاب المقدس تعود إلى فترات متفاوتة أقدمها تعود إلى القرن الاول أو الثاني  ​*


----------



## apostle.paul (30 أبريل 2011)

*وهنعمل ايه بالنسخ الاصلية؟؟؟هنعبدها مثلا
والاعتراف بقانونية الاربع اناجيل من اقدم عصر للكنيسة من بداية القرن الثانى وانجيل كنيسة الله كتبه متى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا فقط لا غير 
*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (30 أبريل 2011)

النسخه الاصليه موجود في ملكوت السموات وايضا ملئ الارض كلها لان انجيلنا الاصلي  ليس حبر علي ورق لكن انجيلنا هو المسيح نفسه (Holy Bible 1 )​


----------



## esambraveheart (1 مايو 2011)

*خبات كلامك  " في قلبي" لكي لا اخطئ اليك.
هل عرفت الان اين توجد النسخ الاصليه للانجيل ؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## شاهير (1 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *النسخ الأصلية غير موجودة فأنت تتكلم عن حوالي ألفي عام مضت على كتابتها ولكن هناك مخطوطات للكتاب المقدس تعود إلى فترات متفاوتة أقدمها تعود إلى القرن الاول أو الثاني  ​*



اخي العزيز 
السلام والنعمه 
كيف امكن التاكد من ان هذه المخطوطات مطابقه للنسخه الاصلية من الاناجيل ؟


----------



## apostle.paul (1 مايو 2011)

*بانتشاره 
الانجيل لم يكن فى يد فئة واحدة تعبث بنصوصه ولم ينزل بدو للشوارع يجمعوه من صدور الناس
الانجيل انتشر فى انطاكية واسكندرية وروما واورشليم وافسس وكل مناطق العالم القديم من القرن الثانى بعد نياحة يوحنا الرسول وكتابة اخر الاسفار 
وكل منطقة صنعت لها ترجمة خاصة
سريانى لاتينى قبطى ارمينية وغيرهم 
بالاضافة ان كل الاباء بختلف بلدانهم استشهدوا بكل نص فى الانجيل 
بكل سهولة واحترافية اى نص فى الانجيل ليه بدل الشاهد الف شاهد وبتوزيعات جغرافية ساحقة  
*


----------



## شاهير (1 مايو 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *بانتشاره
> الانجيل لم يكن فى يد فئة واحدة تعبث بنصوصه ولم ينزل بدو للشوارع يجمعوه من صدور الناس
> الانجيل انتشر فى انطاكية واسكندرية وروما واورشليم وافسس وكل مناطق العالم القديم من القرن الثانى بعد نياحة يوحنا الرسول وكتابة اخر الاسفار
> وكل منطقة صنعت لها ترجمة خاصة
> ...



 اخي العزيز اعتقد انك لم تجيب علي تساؤلي المطروح وهو كيف امكن التاكد من ان هذه المخطوطات تطابق الاناجيل الاصلية 
وسلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح تكون معك


----------



## apostle.paul (1 مايو 2011)

> اخي العزيز اعتقد انك لم تجيب علي تساؤلي المطروح وهو كيف امكن التاكد من ان هذه المخطوطات تطابق الاناجيل الاصلية


*اقرا المشاركة اللى فاتت وقولى فهمت ايه *


----------



## شاهير (1 مايو 2011)

شاهير قال:


> اخي العزيز اعتقد انك لم تجيب علي تساؤلي المطروح وهو كيف امكن التاكد من ان هذه المخطوطات تطابق الاناجيل الاصلية
> وسلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح تكون معك



الاخ العزيز فهمت ان الانجيل انتشر من واقع المخطوطات التي تلي كتابته الاصليه بفترة ادناها خمسة وعشرين سنه من بداية كتابة الاناجيل (النسخة الاصلية ) فالمخطوطات هي التي تم نسخها وترجمتها في جميع انحاء العالم وفهمت ايضا شهادة الاباء فمن هم الاباء ؟


----------



## apostle.paul (1 مايو 2011)

> الاخ العزيز فهمت ان الانجيل انتشر من واقع المخطوطات التي تلي كتابته الاصليه بفترة ادناها خمسة وعشرين سنه من بداية كتابة الاناجيل (النسخة الاصلية ) فالمخطوطات هي التي تم نسخها وترجمتها في جميع انحاء العالم وفهمت ايضا شهادة الاباء فمن هم الاباء ؟


*كلام كويس وقبل مكمل عليه لكن الاول
*


> م وفهمت ايضا شهادة الاباء فمن هم الاباء ؟


* 
هو حضرتك مسيحى؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## شاهير (1 مايو 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *كلام كويس وقبل مكمل عليه لكن الاول
> **
> هو حضرتك مسيحى؟؟؟؟؟
> *



الاخ الحبيب نعم انا مسيحي ولكن احب الاجابات االتي لديها قرائن وادلة 
حتي تكون سندا قويا لكل من يسال سبب الرجاء الذي فينا بتواضع 
وسلام ونعمة


----------



## apostle.paul (1 مايو 2011)

> الاخ الحبيب نعم انا مسيحي ولكن احب الاجابات االتي لديها قرائن وادلة
> حتي تكون سندا قويا لكل من يسال سبب الرجاء الذي فينا بتواضع
> وسلام ونعمة


*طيب مش عارف مين هم الاباء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## شاهير (1 مايو 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *طيب مش عارف مين هم الاباء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



'طبعا لا مش عارف لان الاباء الذين تقصدهم حضرتك كانوا بعد المبشرين الاربعة للانجيل عند اكتشاف المخطوطات والاباء المبشرين متي ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا قد توفوا قبل ذلك 
ولعتقد انك حتي الان لم تجيب علي التساؤلات وسلام ونعمة


----------



## Michael (1 مايو 2011)

*بالتسليم*


----------



## شاهير (1 مايو 2011)

Michael قال:


> *بالتسليم*


اخي سلام ونعمة 
ما المقصود بالتسليم 

وسلام ونعمة لك


----------



## apostle.paul (1 مايو 2011)

> 'طبعا لا مش عارف لان الاباء الذين تقصدهم حضرتك كانوا بعد المبشرين الاربعة للانجيل عند اكتشاف المخطوطات والاباء المبشرين متي ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا قد توفوا قبل ذلك
> ولعتقد انك حتي الان لم تجيب علي التساؤلات وسلام ونعمة


*لا هناك اباء رسوليين عاينوا الرسل انفسهم 
بوليكاربوس تلميذ يوحنا اغناطيوس تلميذ بطرس ويوحنا والقديس اكليمندس وبابياس تلميذ يوحنا الرسول ومن بعدهم اباء القرن الثانى تلاميذ التلاميذ ومن بعدهم هكذا وكنيستنا سارت بالتسليم من جيل لجيل معندناش حقبة فى التاريخ لم يكن هناك اباء وشرحوا لنا الانجيل واستشهدوا منه*


----------



## apostle.paul (1 مايو 2011)

> اخي سلام ونعمة
> ما المقصود بالتسليم
> 
> وسلام ونعمة لك


*مش عارف كمان التسليم
واضح انك مسيحى اصيل *


----------



## apostle.paul (1 مايو 2011)

*عمرك مروحت الكنيسة وقولت مرد كما كان وهكذا يكون ومن جيل الى جيل والى دهر الدهور امين 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (1 مايو 2011)

*مانا عرفت لو استمرت فى ادعائك بانك مسيحى هنعملك اختبار كشف الكدب وهنكشفك احنا نعرف نطلع المسلم من وسط مليون مسيحى فياريت وبكل احترام تبعتد عن الكذب وتسال وتتعلم فقط 
*


----------



## شاهير (1 مايو 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *مش عارف كمان التسليم
> واضح انك مسيحى اصيل *



اخي الحبيب

كلمة التسليم ليست قرينة 

ولكن الاصح منها هي حياة التسليم وهي تسليم حياتك للرب ليتصرف فيها وواضح انك خرجت عن محور الموضوع


----------



## apostle.paul (1 مايو 2011)

> اخي الحبيب
> 
> كلمة التسليم ليست قرينة
> 
> ولكن الاصح منها هي حياة التسليم وهي تسليم حياتك للرب ليتصرف فيها وواضح انك خرجت عن محور الموضوع


*يعنى ايه ليست قرينة
لما بنتكلم عن نص العهد الجديد ونقولك التسليم 
يبقى نقصد ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (1 مايو 2011)

*التسليم بغض النظر عن انت مين ميهمنيش 
هو انتقال النص من جيل لجيل فى كل مناطق العالم وكراسى الكنيسة المسيحية فى القرون الاولى من بداية العصر الرسولى الى يومنا هذا 
النصوص ليها شواهد ساحقة من ترجمات قديمة جدا الترجمة الاتينية القديمة 170 ميلادية السريانية منتصف القرن الثانى القبطية من التالت والفلجاتا من الرابع والارمينية من الخامس بجانب النص اليونانى الاصلى مع اقوال الاباء من القرن الاول الميلادى دا كله يكفينا ونص اننا نثق فى النص الانجيلى 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (1 مايو 2011)

*انت مش مسيحى يا استاذ ومستعد اثبتلك دا وبكل وضوح ولا تفقه حرفا واحد فى المسيحية 
حياة التسليم دا مفهوم روحانى 
التسليم والتقليد الرسولى دا مفهوم تاريخى عن طبيعة انتقال النص واسس المجمتع الكنسى والليتورجى كما تسملنها من الرسل  

*


----------



## شاهير (1 مايو 2011)

*# ..................... #*


*حرر بواسطة المشرف* 


البحث العلمي فمعناه هو كيفية التاكد من ان هذه المخطوطات التي ظهرت بعد كتابة النسخه الاصلية بفتره خسة وعشرين عاما تطابقها 

ماذا ترد لتقول ؟؟؟ لتقول لاي شخص ممكن ان يكون بوذيا او هندوسيا فهل فهمت ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## apostle.paul (1 مايو 2011)

> التسليم معناه الانتكال علي الله ويبا راحت يا جت


*حتى الكلمة دى لا تخرج من مسيحى
لان حياة التسلم هو تسلم حياتك لالهك وتجعله يعمل فى حياتك ويملك عليها وتصير محمول على اجنحة العناية الالهية وتجعل ثقتك فى امانة الله الذى يريد الخلاص للجميع 
لغتك تظهرك*


----------



## apostle.paul (1 مايو 2011)

> اما البحث العلمي فمعناه هو كيفية التاكد من ان هذه المخطوطات التي ظهرت بعد كتابة النسخه الاصلية بفتره خسة وعشرين عاما تطابقها
> 
> ماذا ترد لتقول ؟؟؟  لتقول لاي شخص ممكن ان يكون بوذيا او هندوسيا فهل فهمت ؟؟؟؟؟


*وطالما انت مسلم بتكدب ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مش عيب الكدب 
الاجابة بسيطة ان القاعدة تقول انها تتطابقها ان لم يثبت العكس *


----------



## شاهير (1 مايو 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *وطالما انت مسلم بتكدب ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> مش عيب الكدب
> الاجابة بسيطة ان القاعدة تقول انها تتطابقها ان لم يثبت العكس *



طيب يا سيدي انا هندوسي 
اتفضل جاوب بقي 
طب بلاش انا زارادشتي اتفضل جاوب بقي 
والسلام والنعمة ​


----------



## Michael (1 مايو 2011)

*يا شاهير*

*سيبك من اللخبطة دى كلها واقرا الكتاب دة يمكن تفهم حقائق غائية عنك*

*http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...y-Bible_Writing-n-Reaching-Us__000-index.html*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مايو 2011)

السؤال :


شاهير قال:


> اخواتي الاحباء هل النسخ الاصليه للانجيل موجوده ؟
> 
> [/FONT]



الإجابة :


اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *لا مش موجودة  قد تكون فقدت لاي سبب من الاسباب
> ولكن يوجد عندنا نسخ كتير  منها *


----------



## apostle.paul (1 مايو 2011)

*سلامة انتقال النص فيديو اكثر من رائع 
*[YOUTUBE]igfuY0FxUVQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## apostle.paul (1 مايو 2011)

*هخلى موريس  روبينسون يرد عليك
**أى زعم يُوحى ان غياب الأصول المادية يُساوى غياب الموثوقية النصية او السلطة الكتابية هو زائف. نُسخ المخطوطات التى نمتلكها تبقى مُتطابقة مع الأصول، بشكل جوهرى. كما برهنت فى بحثى، أقدم بردية موجودة (ليست بيزنطية)، إذا قُورنت مع نص مخطوطات الحروف الصغيرة البيزنطية التى نُسخت بعدها بألف عام، فإنهما يحتويان على تطابق حرفى بنسبة 92 %، بما فيهم الأخطاء النسخية و الخلافات التى لا يُمكن ترجمتها. بوجود نسبة ضخمة من النص المُشترك، حتى بعد مرور ألفية من الإنتقال النصى، فإنه من الواضح ان نص الأصول محفوظ جوهرياً، حتى بداخل النُسخ المتفاوتة التى تُمثل تقاليد نصية مختلفة قليلاً. و بنفس القاعدة، فإن الشك ينبع بصعوبة حول هل نص الأصول قد حُفظ بشكل مُماثل خلال الفترة القصيرة جدا بين كتابة الأصول و أقدم المخطوطات المتوفرة. المُلاحظات التناقلية تُوحى بموثوقية تاريخ الإنتقال خلال الفترة القصيرة التى لا يتوفر بها دليل. بالإضافة الى ذلك، كل المبادىء العقيدية موجودة بشكل واضح فى نسبة متوسط النص الأساسى 92 %. لا يُوجد عقيدة أُثبتت او أُبطلت فى النسبة المُتبقية 8 %، حيث تُوجد الإختلافات. ايضاً، غالبية القراءات هى صغرى و بشكل عام هى إسلوبية فى طبيعتها. اذا أستبعدنا الأخطاء النسخية الغير المُترجمة، و الإسلوبية الثانوية، فإن الإتفاق الكامل بين أقدم المخطوطات و أكثرها تأخراً سيتضح جوهرياً. الوثائق المتوفرة تُمثل الأصول فى كل النقاط المبدئية بدقة. و النص الذى نمتلكه الآن كافى و واقعى لإثبات و تأكيد كل المواقف العقيدية التى قامت بها المسيحية المُستقيمة".
**Interview with Maurice Robinson*
​


----------



## apostle.paul (1 مايو 2011)

*.        In general, any claim that suggests absence of the physical autograph        equals absence of textual reliability or biblical authority is bogus. The        manu****** copies we possess remain substantially identical to the        autographs. As demonstrated in my paper, the earliest extant        (non-Byzantine) papyri compared against the text of Byzantine minuscule       mss copied a thousand years        later share a verbal identity approximating 92% —  including        orthographic and non-translatable differences. With such a large        percentage of common text, even over more than a millennium of        transmission, it is clear that the autograph text substantially has        been preserved, even among disparate copies representing quite different        textual traditions. On the same principle, dispute hardly should arise as        to whether the autograph text similarly was preserved during the much        shorter period between autograph composition and the earliest extant       mss. Transmissional        observations suggest an equally reliable transmissional history during the        short period from which no evidence exists. In addition, all        doctrinal essentials are clearly present within the ca. 92% average        base text; no doctrine is established or negated within the        remaining ca. 8% where differences occur. Also, most variants are        quite minor and generally stylistic in nature. If the orthographic,        non-translatable, and minor stylistic variants are excluded, the overall        agreement among the earliest and latest       mss rises substantially. The        existing ********s accurately represent the autographs in all essential        points. The text we now possess is sufficient and substantial for        establishing and maintaining all doctrinal positions held within        orthodox . *​


----------



## My Rock (1 مايو 2011)

اي مسيحي له معرفة بسيطة بالكتاب المقدس و مخطوطاته يعلم ان النسخ الأصلية التي كتبها التلاميذ لم تُكتشف بعد يا اما بسبب إحتفائها في اماكن غير مكتشفة بعد او بسبب تلفها بسبب صناعتها من البردي الذي لا يقاوم لفترات طويلة.
لكن هذا ليس معناه اننا لا نملك العهد بنفس صيغته الأصلية، فضياع وثيقة ما لا يبطل مفعول مضمونها و لا يُنهي محتواها في حالة وجود شهود عيان نقلوا المضمون بكل امانة و للمثال نذكر وثيقة تحرير العبيد في امريكا (اصدرت في سنة 1863 بواسطة الرئيس الامريكي لينكلن) التهمتها النيران بسبب حريق في المبنى و ضاعت الوثيقة الأصلية، فهل هذا يعني إن العبيد لم يُحرروا؟ هل هذا يعني ان الوثيقة غير موجودة؟ هل هذا يعني غير موجودة؟
طبعاً لا، فالوثيقة كانت موجودة و هناك شهود عيان من قرأوا الوثيقة و نشروا مضمونها و طبقوها فكان لها تأثيرها و صداها.
كذلك الحال مع العهد الجديد بل أفضل بكثير، اذ لدينا نسخة مباشرة عن النسخ الأصلية و لدينا ترجمات عن اللغة الاصلية و لدينا كتابات الأباء و رسائلهم التي فيها اكثر من مليون إقتباس من العهد الجديد و هذا وحدها يكفي ان يُعاد منه العهد الجديد بصورة كاملة.

الأخ شاهير، لا كلامك و لا ادبك في طريقة الحوار او التساؤل و لا معلوماتك تدل على أنك مسيحي، فرجاءاً كُف عن الكذب.
سأعطيك آخر فرصة في الموضوع، فسؤالك تمت الإجابة عليه، فإن إستمريت بالتشتيت و الكذب سنتهي حوارنا معك.

ربنا يهديك..


----------



## شاهير (1 مايو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> اي مسيحي له معرفة بسيطة بالكتاب المقدس و مخطوطاته يعلم ان النسخ الأصلية التي كتبها التلاميذ لم تُكتشف بعد يا اما بسبب إحتفائها في اماكن غير مكتشفة بعد او بسبب تلفها بسبب صناعتها من البردي الذي لا يقاوم لفترات طويلة.
> لكن هذا ليس معناه اننا لا نملك العهد بنفس صيغته الأصلية، فضياع وثيقة ما لا يبطل مفعول مضمونها و لا يُنهي محتواها في حالة وجود شهود عيان نقلوا المضمون بكل امانة و للمثال نذكر وثيقة تحرير العبيد في امريكا (اصدرت في سنة 1863 بواسطة الرئيس الامريكي لينكلن) التهمتها النيران بسبب حريق في المبنى و ضاعت الوثيقة الأصلية، فهل هذا يعني إن العبيد لم يُحرروا؟ هل هذا يعني ان الوثيقة غير موجودة؟ هل هذا يعني غير موجودة؟
> طبعاً لا، فالوثيقة كانت موجودة و هناك شهود عيان من قرأوا الوثيقة و نشروا مضمونها و طبقوها فكان لها تأثيرها و صداها.
> كذلك الحال مع العهد الجديد بل أفضل بكثير، اذ لدينا نسخة مباشرة عن النسخ الأصلية و لدينا ترجمات عن اللغة الاصلية و لدينا كتابات الأباء و رسائلهم التي فيها اكثر من مليون إقتباس من العهد الجديد و هذا وحدها يكفي ان يُعاد منه العهد الجديد بصورة كاملة.
> ...


 
الاخ الفاضل 

سلام ومحبة ربنا يسوع المسيح تكون معك

الاخ الحبيب انا لا اكذب وقد قال السيد المسيح له المجد فتشوا الكتب ومعني ان نفتش الكتب 
لا ان نقرا الكتاب المقدس فحسب وانما نقرا في كل شيئ الي ان نصل الي الحقائق ولا ناخذ الامور علي سجيتها فالعقل البشري يعمل ويسال الاخرين ويستنتج 

فانت تقول ان اجابة السؤال تم الرد عليها فكيف الرد عليها ؟؟

فالسؤال يقول ان المخطوطات تم اكتشافها بعد كتابة الاناجيل الاصلية بحوالي خمسة وعشرين سنه فاكثر وان النسخ الاصلية قد ضاعت لاي سبب من الاسباب كما ذكرت حضرتك 

واليك السؤال مرة اخري 

( كيف تم التأ كد من ان هذه المخطوطات تطابق النسخه الاصلية الغير موجودة ؟؟؟ ) 

انت حضرتط ذكرت بان هناك شهود كما في وثيقة الرئيس الامريكي 

فمن هم الشهود الذين عاينوا المخطوطات ؟؟؟

فنا لا اري اي عيب في السؤال واري انك تتملص من الاجابة بطرق شتي فمره تتهمني بالجهل ومره تتهمني بانني غير مسيحي وما الي ذلك من الاتهامات 

بالرغم من انني لم الفظ بالس شيئ منافي للاداب العامة فانك تحاملت علي وقلت ان الاسلوب غير مؤدب واعتقد لتتملص من الاجابة ايضا فمن فضلك قل لي من هم الشهود او قم بطردي فورا 

ولك النعمه والسلام


----------



## Michael (1 مايو 2011)

*شاهير قريت الكتاب الى نزلتهولك هنا ؟؟*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2773866&postcount=48*​


----------



## My Rock (1 مايو 2011)

الأخ شاهير،

لن أرد على كلامك و على إتهاماتك، فهذه طريقة غير مسيحية و لا يوجد مسيحي يسأل اخاه عن شئ و يصفه بالتملص. فليس كل من يقول سلامة و نعمة أصبح مسيحي.
فلهجتك الحادة و كلامك القبيح لا يمكنني ان اتصور انها تخرج من شخص مسيحي.. فكثيراً ما يسال المسيحين هنا لكن بأدب و بإحترام و لم يحدث ان كان هناك شخص مسيحي يشكك بردودنا او يصفنا بالهروب او التملص.. على اي حال ربنا يهديك..



شاهير قال:


> (  كيف تم التأ كد من ان هذه المخطوطات تطابق النسخه الاصلية الغير موجودة ؟؟؟ )
> 
> انت حضرتط ذكرت بان هناك شهود كما في وثيقة الرئيس الامريكي
> 
> فمن  هم الشهود الذين عاينوا المخطوطات ؟؟؟




الشهود هم النساخ و المخطوطات و المترجمين و الترجمات و الأباء و الكنائس بمختلف اماكنها. فما نسخه النساخ هو عن الاصل و ما ترجمه المترجمين هو عن الأصل و ما تناقله الأباء هو عن الأصل و ما علمته الكنيسة هو عن الأصل أيضاً. كثرة المخطوطات و كثرة النساخ و كثرة شهود العيان و كثرة الترجمات و كثرة المترجمين و كثرة اباء الكنيسة و تعدد الكنائس كلها أدلة على توافقها مع النسخة الأصلي. قالنسخة المكتوبة بأيدي التلاميذ كانت موجودة في فجر المسيحية و كانت متداولة و كانت تُنسخ و تُنقل و تُقرأ و تترجم و تُستعمل للوعض و البشارة و عدم حوزتنا عليها في وقتنا الحالي لا يعني عدم وجودها في الأول.

هل تحتاج ان نكرر اللإجابة لتفهمها؟


----------



## شاهير (1 مايو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> الأخ شاهير،
> 
> لن أرد على كلامك و على إتهاماتك، فهذه طريقة غير مسيحية و لا يوجد مسيحي يسأل اخاه عن شئ و يصفه بالتملص. فليس كل من يقول سلامة و نعمة أصبح مسيحي.
> فلهجتك الحادة و كلامك القبيح لا يمكنني ان اتصور انها تخرج من شخص مسيحي.. فكثيراً ما يسال المسيحين هنا لكن بأدب و بإحترام و لم يحدث ان كان هناك شخص مسيحي يشكك بردودنا او يصفنا بالهروب او التملص.. على اي حال ربنا يهديك..
> ...


 
السلام والنعمة 

اولا انا است قبيحا فلا داعي لهذا الاسلوب الاستفزازي 

انت لم تضيف شيئا انت تقول ان هناك شهود ولم تذكر اي اسماء معينة من كل هؤلاء

فمن فضلك حدد في كلامك فانت تتحدث بصفة عامة دون ذكر ادله او مصادر 

وارجو اذا لم يعجبك اسلوبي فعليك بطردي فانا اسلوبي مهذب جدا ولا استخدم طرقا ملتوية بل اتحدث بصفة مباشرة وبوضوح وادب 


فمن فضلك حدد المصادر والاسماء 

ولك السلام والنعمة


----------



## My Rock (1 مايو 2011)

سأكرر ردي لاخر مرة:

 الشهود هم النساخ و المخطوطات و المترجمين و الترجمات و الأباء و الكنائس  بمختلف اماكنها. فما نسخه النساخ هو عن الاصل و ما ترجمه المترجمين هو عن  الأصل و ما تناقله الأباء هو عن الأصل و ما علمته الكنيسة هو عن الأصل  أيضاً. كثرة المخطوطات و كثرة النساخ و كثرة شهود العيان و كثرة الترجمات و  كثرة المترجمين و كثرة اباء الكنيسة و تعدد الكنائس كلها أدلة على توافقها  مع النسخة الأصلي. قالنسخة المكتوبة بأيدي التلاميذ كانت موجودة في فجر  المسيحية و كانت متداولة و كانت تُنسخ و تُنقل و تُقرأ و تترجم و تُستعمل  للوعض و البشارة و عدم حوزتنا عليها في وقتنا الحالي لا يعني عدم وجودها في  الأول.

إن كنت لا تعرف أسماء اباء الكنيسة و ان كنت لا تعرف اسماء المخطوطات و مدارس النسخ و الترجمة و المترجمين فما عليك الا ان تبحث في هذا الامر، فهو موضوع كبير جداً لا يمكن حصره في موضوع او قسم في منتدى.

استطيع ان اذكر لك البعض لكن ليس الكل بسبب كبر الموضوع.
فمن اباء الكنيسة الأولى هم كليمنت الأول و إجناتيوس بوليكارب و ايراناوس و هرماس و بابياس و جستن الشهيد و و ترتيليان و اورجن و كثيرين آخرين

و من أهم المخطوطات هي المخطوطة الاسكندرية و الفاتيكانية و السينائية و الافرامية و اليزينطينية و غيرها الكثير. (لكل مخطوطة  نساخها و مدرستها)

من أهم الترجمات هي الترجمة اللاتينية و السيريانية و القبطية و الارمنية و الأثيوبية. (لكل ترجمة قصتها و قديسها العاملين بها)


هل اجبنا على سؤالك ام ستبقى تردد انك تريد دليل و اننها نتهرب من سؤالك؟


----------



## fredyyy (1 مايو 2011)

شاهير قال:


> ( كيف تم *التأ كد* من ان هذه المخطوطات تطابق النسخه الاصلية الغير موجودة ؟؟؟ )




*أخي شاهير *

*في البداية : *
*رجاء ملاحظة أن الكتابة باللون الأحمر خاص بالادارة فقط *

*التأكد من أي كتابات قديمة ... يتم عن طريق واحد مُحدد *

*مقارنة النسُخ والترجمات ... على مر العصور ... بكل اللغات *

*إن إختلفت إختلافاً جوهريًا في ... مضمونها ... وهدفها... ومسار أحداثها التاريخي *

*نحكم أن هذه النسخ والترجمات لا تصلح أن تكون تعبيرًا عن الأصل *

*ولكنها إن إتفقت على الخلق ... وطريق الإقتراب الى الله ... والفداء بالدم لغفران الخطايا ... ونوال الحياة الأبدية *

*أثبتت أن المخطوطات صحيحة دون أن نراها ... لتطابق كل النسخ قبلها على مضمونها الأساسي وجوهره *

*ولك أنت كمسيحي *

*المفتاح الأحمر ( الذبيحة ) على مر العصور *
*كانت لازمة *
*لآدم بعد أن أخطأ *
*لابراهيم كي لا يذبح اسحق *
*لموسى لكي لا يهلك للشعب عندما أخطأوا *
*للطفل يسوع كبكر لأمه لتتميم الناموس في أيامه *
*لأجل كل العالم لخلاصهم من خطاياهم بذبيحة المسيح *


*ليس المهم ما هي بلد الصُنع لطوق النجاة *

*لكن المُهم إنقاذ من يُصارع الموت من أجل النجاة *

.


----------



## شاهير (3 مايو 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *أخي شاهير *
> 
> *في البداية : *
> *رجاء ملاحظة أن الكتابة باللون الأحمر خاص بالادارة فقط *
> ...



hgsghl ,hgkulm 
هل حدثت المطابقه في مجمع من المجامع ؟


----------



## apostle.paul (3 مايو 2011)

> هل حدثت المطابقه في مجمع من المجامع ؟


*بمعنى ايه*


----------



## شاهير (3 مايو 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *بمعنى ايه*



السلام والنعمه 

مثلا تم عقد مجمع بقيادة الانبا اثاناثيوس لدحض لفكار اريوس الانطاكي وهو مجمع القسطنطينيه 

وحدث اجتماع بين الرسول ليحل محل يهوذا الاسخروطي فوقعت القرعه علي متياس مثلا 

فهل تم اجتماع لبحث لفحص المخطوطات العديده و الكثيره ومطابقة بعضها البعض  وما الي غير ذلك ؟؟


----------



## apostle.paul (3 مايو 2011)

> مثلا تم عقد مجمع بقيادة الانبا اثاناثيوس لدحض لفكار اريوس الانطاكي وهو مجمع القسطنطينيه


*مع ان اريوس كان قس من اسكندرية مش من انطاكية والمجمع كان نيقية مش القسطنطنية بس ماعلينا واثناسيوس بتكتب هكذا  *


> وحدث اجتماع بين الرسول ليحل محل يهوذا الاسخروطي فوقعت القرعه علي متياس مثلا


*ودا ماله باسفار العهد الجديد
*


> هل تم اجتماع لبحث لفحص المخطوطات العديده و الكثيره ومطابقة بعضها البعض  وما الي غير ذلك ؟؟


*ويفحصوها ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## شاهير (3 مايو 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *مع ان اريوس كان قس من اسكندرية مش من انطاكية والمجمع كان نيقية مش القسطنطنية بس ماعلينا واثناسيوس بتكتب هكذا  *
> *ودا ماله باسفار العهد الجديد
> **ويفحصوها ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



طيب ما انت قلت اول امبارح ان كان فيه شهود مثل القديس بليكاربوس


----------



## apostle.paul (3 مايو 2011)

*اسمها شهادات ابائية
يعنى اب بيستشهد بنص الانجيل حرفيا 
لما بنرجع لنص الانجيل الحالى بنلاقى ان الاستشهاد مطابق للنص 
*


----------



## شاهير (3 مايو 2011)

ان_*ا باقول لك اريوس الانطاكي ولم اقول انه من اناكيه فاسمه اريوس الانطاكي *_


----------



## apostle.paul (3 مايو 2011)

*صدقنى يا استاذ شاهير اريوس حسب معلوماتى البسيطة كان قس فى اسكندرية معرفش منين جبت اريوس الانطاكى دى

*


----------



## apostle.paul (3 مايو 2011)

​


----------



## حنا السرياني (3 مايو 2011)

اي مسيحي مطلع يعلم ان اريوس كان ليبي الاصل و كان قسيس اكبر كنيسه في الاسكندريه
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%A7%D8%B1%D9%8A%D9%88%D8%B3


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (3 مايو 2011)

مداخلات صاحب السؤال : سمك لبن تمر هندى !!!!!!


----------



## My Rock (3 مايو 2011)

الاخ شاهير، اراك تعمدت تجاهل مشاركتي رقم  			#*40* التي ردت على سؤالك.


 لذلك رجاءاً إلتزم بمسار الموضوع و كفى تشتيت. هذا آخر تحذير و الا سأغلق الموضوع بعدها.


----------



## شاهير (4 مايو 2011)

servant-17 قال:


> اي مسيحي مطلع يعلم ان اريوس كان ليبي الاصل و كان قسيس اكبر كنيسه في الاسكندريه
> http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%A7%D8%B1%D9%8A%D9%88%D8%B3



ولد أريوس في قورينا (ليبيا الحالية) عام ؟270 م ،لأب اسمه أمونيوس من أصل ليبي.. بعد منتصف القرن الثالث بقليل، ودرس تعليمه اللاهوتي بمدرسة الاسكندرية اللاهوتية وتاثر بفكر عمادها اوريجن متاثرا بالفكر الافلاطوني ومن ثم درس ايضا بمدرسة اطاكيا متاثرا بالمنطق الارسطي لوكيانوس بأنطاكية حيث كان زميل دراسة لبعض الأشخاص الذين أرتقوا فيما بعد إلى درجات الرئاسة الكهنوتية. وهم الذين عضدوه ودفعوا به للمضى في طريق الكفاح لأجل نشر أفكاره.

ومن هنا جاءت كلمة اريوس الانطاكي (موسوعة ويكيبديا )


----------



## apostle.paul (4 مايو 2011)

*ياابنى خليك فى سؤالك وبلاش فرط الجهل
قول انا غلط وخلاص واحنا نصححلك مفيش ادنى مشكلة
اريوس مش انطاكى يا حضرة المحترم ولا هو ليه دعوة بمجمع القسطنطنية 
لسه مصمم انك مسيحى 
*


----------



## أَمَة (4 مايو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> الاخ شاهير، اراك تعمدت تجاهل مشاركتي رقم             #*40* التي ردت على سؤالك.
> 
> 
> لذلك رجاءاً إلتزم بمسار الموضوع و كفى تشتيت. هذا آخر تحذير و الا سأغلق الموضوع بعدها.


 

كما قال الزعيم " كفى تشتيت " 
وكفى مكابرة أيضا. 

*يغلق*​


----------

